
Star Trek: Discovery ends the season with a bang (and a whimper) - z4z4z4z4z3232
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/02/star-trek-discovery-ends-the-season-with-a-bang/
======
orionblastar
I think ST:Discovery is based on the movie reboots and not TOS time line.

It also is not for children. One of my friends told me her daughter got scared
at the violence and sex scenes. So I can see why it is not on normal TV.

STO Star Trek Online is a place her daughter and husband can play on with them
and I am invited to join them using this ARC software.

Will we see characters from the ST Movies? Who knows?

